# Goose w/ Bananas & Apples



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Here's a great way to prepare snow geese. I found this recipe in a wild game cookbook and believe it or not it's great.
1. Cut goose breast into 4-5 chuncks, brown in flour and olive oil. 
2. Place in covered pan with diced celery, carrots, and onions, 350 degrees for 2-3 hours or until tender.
3. When ready to serve take goose out of oven and throw all veggies away.
4. In a skillet, melt 1/4 cup brown sugar & 3 tbsp butter on low heat, when melted add 1/4 cup brandy, 1 sliced green banana, 1 thinly sliced red apple with skin on. Cook 2-3 minutes pour over snow geese and serve hot.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I also have a good recipe for them. Start by breasting out the goose and placing them on a wood shingle in the oven (I prefer birch). Season to desired flavor and let roast at 400 for about an hour and a half. Once tender, remove from oven. Take the goose off the shingle and throw it in the trash and eat the shingle! :grin:

I'm sorry, I know that is the dumbest and oldest joke in the book but had to put it up anyway. You've probably heard it for coots. I'll try to be less corny in the future.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Actually, I have never heard the shingle twist to it. Always heard the Crane one with the beginning of recipe where you bind the bird with a 20' length of baling twine, cook it in a special recipe, then throw the bird out and eat the twine.


----------

